# Dreadnought Autocannons



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Do dreadnoughts come with Autocannons or are the only ones available the ones from Forgeworld ?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No, none of the standard kits come with an Autocannon arm.
Forgeworld or kit bash. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Aegis defnese line scenery kit (GW) make nice twin linked autocannons


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

YOu can get them from forge world but the thing is you get the body first then you buy the arms you want for it. Games workshop Dreadnaughts I dont know I dont have any of theirs so I dont know what comes on their spruces.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

I have a couple of Games Workshop dreads and I have also the salamanders special character one from forgeworld with the arms to use it as so. I was just looking into twin linked autocannon arms for them as a possibility. 

Ill take a look at that kit thank you.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Get the imperial guard heavy weapons teams and saw the barrell of the dread lascannons off. This makes a great looking autocannon arm, i will try to get some pics up


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually do my bits shopping form Bits and Kits, he out of stock at the moment but he's what you want

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/defence-line-quad-auto-cannon-kit-p-5047.html


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I got an aegis defense line for a pair of autocannons for my new dread project. I plan to use the aegis line for something, eventually, but right now I'm not sure what.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

I used these  from puppetswar. Kinda of expensive and rather sub par quality, but they look 1000x better then any conversion i could personally do, and I’m much happier with these them my own IG autocannon conversion.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

If you've got Sentinels with unused ACs (or you could ask your local IG player because they might have some spares), then you could use those, as then you don't have to spend lots of money buying new ones or aegis lines. Unfortunately they are shorter barrelled but you can put them onto the TLLC (if you cut off the barrels).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The GW aegis defense line autocannons look similar to the ones from FW and at £15 for the set, you're getting two dread arms for the same price as one FW autocannon. That's teh project I'll be undertaking next


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> The GW aegis defense line autocannons look similar to the ones from FW and at £15 for the set, you're getting two dread arms for the same price as one FW autocannon. That's teh project I'll be undertaking next


hell, if you are needing alot of them, there are three in the imperial strong point box plus you get 2 las cannon ones and all of the scenery that goes along with it.

If you need 6 of those autocannon arms this is a cool optino if you wouldn't mind having the two towers too.


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

If you glue barrels on to the end of the multimelta on an AOBR dread, it can make a convincing autocannon. An example would be my TLAC/PC dreadnought. I hope this helps. I used a couple of old lego bits, but a couple of sections of a straw would work well too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> The GW aegis defense line autocannons look similar to the ones from FW and at £15 for the set, you're getting two dread arms for the same price as one FW autocannon. That's teh project I'll be undertaking next


your maths is off, £15 gets your *2* fw autocannons no conversion required.

would also like to point out FW have reduced the price of Dread arms to £7.50 to match the price of the contemptor arms


----------

